# Where to get the best affordable personalised interior?



## Rahul Gaikawad (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi,

Where to get the best affordable personalized interior decorating advice online?


Thanks,


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Umm... online? Not sure you can, I would want something personalized to actually involve someone setting foot in my house.


----------



## azurafates (Sep 1, 2016)

Could you be a little bit more specific in what you mean by interior decorating? Are you talking about just adding furniture or a storage solution? Or are you talking about painting walls, etc?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I believe we are being trolled. They usually put up 5 or 6 indecipherable questions before disappearing into the ether.


----------



## ajs473 (Oct 10, 2016)

Not sure where you're located (or where they are available), but check out homepolish.com. You can pay them by the hour for a personal designer, and I think they get discounts through certain retailers as well.


----------

